# Two weeks late, sore breats & negative blood results!



## Maya66 (Aug 15, 2012)

My period is 2 weeks late, i usually have my period on 34 days. now it's 47 days and still no period, i took two home exams on different days, both showed negative results. today i took a blood test and got less than 5 which means negative. i have sore breasts, i pee every two hours. btw i just had once sex the last month exactly 32 days ago, so i think that the tests should be accurate by now. ps. my partner didnt even ijaculated inside me. so the chances to get pregnant i guess are really very rare, both home and blood tests came negative. still im not having my period. i have so many symptoms. my doctor says im not pregnant although i still feel like i am. im not taking any pills or any kind of medicine. really i need to know whats happening with me as its driving me crazy??


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to Mothering! I'm sorry you are not feeling well and frustrated. I have heard women can feel pretty yucky when their period is that late. I don't know what could be causing it. I would suggest asking your doctor. I hope you get some answers and feel better soon.


----------

